# kernel: svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service errno 97

## pieter_parker

nfs funktioniert, beim client im syslog kommt gegelegentlich soetwas , was hat es zubedeuten ?

"kernel: svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)."

ueber google find ich dazu was das es was mit ipv6 zutun haben soll ? ich benutze garkein ipv6

----------

## pieter_parker

nfs server:

/etc/conf.d/nfs

```
NFS_NEEDED_SERVICES=""                # Optional services to include in default `/etc/init.d/nfs start`

                                      # For NFSv4 users, you'll want to add "rpc.idmapd" here.

OPTS_RPC_NFSD="8"                     # Number of servers to be started up by default

OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD="-p 32767"            # Options to pass to rpc.mountd    # ex. OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD="-p 32767"

OPTS_RPC_STATD="-p 32765 -o 32766"    # Options to pass to rpc.statd     # ex. OPTS_RPC_STATD="-p 32765 -o 32766"

OPTS_RPC_IDMAPD=""                    # Options to pass to rpc.idmapd

OPTS_RPC_GSSD=""                      # Options to pass to rpc.gssd

OPTS_RPC_SVCGSSD=""                   # Options to pass to rpc.svcgssd

OPTS_RPC_RQUOTAD="-p 32764"           # Options to pass to rpc.rquotad (requires sys-fs/quota)

EXPORTFS_TIMEOUT=10                   # Timeout (in seconds) for exportfs
```

/etc/exports

```
/mnt/mnt/pc2_hdb1/     192.168.0.88(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
```

client:

/etc/fstab

```
192.168.0.99:/mnt/pc2_hdb1    /mnt/pc2_hdb1    nfs       intr,rw,suid,auto          0 0
```

ich gehe am client mit dem dolphin nach /mnt/pc2_hdb1 und will dort eine .xls datei mit openoffice öfnen, das logo von oo kommt und das wars dann

beim nfs server sehe ich im syslog das dort etwas von DPT=58223 rumgeloggt wird

```
SRC=192.168.0.88 DST=192.168.0.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=29391 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=875 DPT=58223
```

ich verstehe nicht wieso da was mit port 58223 kommt, hab es doch am nfs server in der /etc/conf.d/nfs datei auf feste ports eingestellt

was habe ich verkehrt gemacht ?Last edited by pieter_parker on Tue Mar 02, 2010 12:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pieter_parker

nfs server :

rpcinfo -p

```
   Program Vers Proto   Port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  32765  status

    100024    1   tcp  32765  status

    100005    1   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  32767  mountd

    100005    2   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  32767  mountd

    100005    3   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  32767  mountd

    100021    1   udp  33355  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  33355  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  33355  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  58223  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  58223  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  58223  nlockmgr

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
```

warum laeuft dieser nlockmgr nicht auf den eingestellten ports ?

was ist ueberhaupt ein nlockmgr ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie stelle ich alles auf feste ports ein damit ich es in verbindung mit iptables nutzen kann ?

----------

## pieter_parker

133 clicks und niemand hat eine idee ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich den nlockmgr auf einen festen port ?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

der erste Beitrag bei google zum Thema "nlockmgr port" brachte das hier zu Tage: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/assign-fixed-port-to-nlockmgr-682022/

Vielleicht hilft dir das.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab nach ganz anderen woertern gesucht, und auch nach deutschsprachigen sachen

irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht, im sommer im vergangen jahr hab ich einen pc mit nfs und iptables nach meiner beschreibung oben eingerichtet und es lief

dort musste ich keine module bauen oder keine zeile beim kernel-boot mitangeben welche ports er benutzen soll

ports die man vielleicht mal aendern moechte in der kernel boot zeile mit zuuebergeben ist glaub ich das daemlichste was es so gibt  :D 

das system neustarten weil man einen port aendern moechte ?!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

in solchen Fällen sind dann wieder Module in Mode. Da lässt sich das einfacher gestalten. Vielleicht solltest du mal die Changelogs durchforsten. Vielleicht hat sich bei der Behandlung von Ports innerhalb der letzten Revisionen geändert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

benutze ich "mount -o nolock" funktioniert es auch ohne module und ohne weitere direkte portangaben

----------

